

Ask HN: Resources for CSS templates for DDD (Deverloper with Design Deficiency) - bakhlawa

Title pretty much says it all, and given my web app is boot-strapped, free resources would be great. Googling for "free css templates" comes up with a lot of junk and I'm wondering what resources other developers have used.<p>I have a simple web app with the backend functionality 80% done. I'm using a template right now but just not very happy with it (it's got some hardcoded images to match the colour scheme so changing colours on the header/footer means redoing images too).<p>I'm looking for a simple and uncluttered design that I can tinker with...one page with simple header, footer with a "Web 2.0" feel to it. Nothing fancy and I can tinker with the CSS to make it work, but i need the basic scaffolding setup.<p>Any ideas? It's a long weekend in Ontario, Canada and I'd like to use the time firming up the front-end. Thanks!
======
mgkimsal
<http://leandesigns.com> offers you the ability to customize one design,
export to HTML/CSS, and they provide 8-10 templates to start from. It's
$9/month, and I'd encourage you to give it a try and drop the $9 for at least
one month if you find it useful.

------
aquark
In a similar boat I was initially using a free template from templateworld.com
which I hacked into what I wanted.

I recently ditched that and switched to using blueprint
(<http://www.blueprintcss.org/>) as a framework. There isn't an overall
finished look out of the box, but it is a much better foundation.

A very simple grid comes off looking remarkably clean, I now understand
everything in the layout and feel like I am in control of the design rather
than changing template stuff until it magically looks more or less right!

------
maxdemarzi
We all seem to have this problem. <http://themeforest.net> is a good resource
for templates, not free, but just a few bucks. Some of them are pretty heavy,
view the source of the demos and pick something that's easy to customize.

